# PC-Komponenten kompatibel ?



## Lynix (20. Januar 2008)

Hallo Leute , ich bin neu hier und wollte um eure Hilfe bitten !
Also , ich will mir einen neuen PC zusammenstellen weil meiner sehr veraltet ist.
Meine Frage ist jetzt , sind die Komponenten die ich ausgesuchthabe miteinander
kompatibel bzw. arbeiten sie gut zusammen . Ich frage deswegen weil ich schon
viel darüber gehört habe das sich Leute Computer zusammengestellt haben und
danach ein Teil nich kompatibel war und der PC nicht gebootet ist aus welchem 
Grund auch immer .
Würde mich echt freuen wenn ihr mir helfen könntet bzw. verbesserungsvorschläge
machen würdet oder mir sagen würdet worauf ich achten muss . 



Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3 ,Intel P35, ATX, PCI-Express
MSI NX8600GTS Diamond Plus, NVIDIA 8600GTS, 512MB, PCI-Express
Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 2x2,66GHZ
Samsung HD161HJ S-ATA II 160GB 7200
3x1024MB DDR2 Aeneon PC6400 CL 5, PC6400/800
ATX-Netzteil Xilence Power 550 Watt
Midi Tower Design Tower schwarz Gehäuse PC Window

Mfg Lynix


----------



## Raubkopierer (20. Januar 2008)

Ich würde eine größere Festplatte kaufen. 500GB sind atm vom Preisleistungsverhältnis am günstigsten. Bei der CPU würde ich einen Core 2 Duo e8400 o.ä. nehmen mit Wolfdale-Kern und 45nm Fertigung. Die kommen am 29.1. in die Läden.
Günstiger wären wahrscheinlich beim Ram 2 2GiB Module zwecks Dualchannel kompatibilität. Wenn du eine entsprechende Windows-Lizenz kaufst kannst du auch die vollen 4GiB (ja sogar mehr) nutzen.


----------



## Lynix (20. Januar 2008)

Und wie schauts mit der kompatibelität der einzelnen Komponenten aus ?
Und noch eine Frage zum Aeneon DDR2 Arbeitsspeicher , wie findet ihr den und
bringt er auch entsprechende Leistung ?

Danke für die schnelle antwort Raubkopierer


----------



## Psylo (20. Januar 2008)

Ich hätte folgendes zu bemerken:
1. Das Netzteil
Da reicht ein 450W Enermax, beQuiet, Seasonic locker aus. Die Xilence sind wieder so ein No- Name misst.

2. Der Arbeitsspeicher
2x 2GB Ram wären schon sinnvoller. Persönlich würde ich MDT Ram nehmen da ich Aeneon nicht kenne.Kannst zwar mit dem normalen Windows XP nur ~3,3 nutzen aber bei den derzeitigen Preisen ist dies zu verkraften.
Eigentlich würden bei diesem System auch 2GB reichen weil wenn du Spielen willst, dann bremst die 8600GTS eh sowas von aus, dass dir die 4GB (~3,3) eh nix bringen würden.

3. CPU
Wie Raubkopierer schon schrieb ist 2 Wochen warten die bessere Variante, da dann die neuen Intels verfügbar sein sollten.

4. Mainboard
Schaue mal hier: http://www.computerbase.de/news/hardware/mainboards/2008/januar/gigabyte_dynamic_energy_saver/
Finde die Stromspartechnik recht interessant, evtl ist auch ein Board dabei was dir gefällt.

Die Größe der Festplatte ist halt Ansichtssache. Ich persönlich komme beim Notebook wo ich nur dran arbeite auch mit 80GB aus, beim normalen PC reichen mir 250GB.

Probleme mit den Komponenten solltest du keine haben.


----------



## Raubkopierer (20. Januar 2008)

Wie gesagt kommt es beim Ram auf die Lizenz an. Es gibt eben auch Versionen, die 64GiB adressieren können. Nur will Microsoft dafür mehr Geld haben. 
Bei der Festplatte ging es mir aber mehr um den Preis als um die Größe. Denn 500GB sind Preis/Leistungs-mäßig (Preis pro Gigabyte) günstiger als kleinere Festplatten.


----------



## Psylo (20. Januar 2008)

Genau deshalb rede ich ja auch nur von XP. 
Wie wir ja schon festgestellt haben kann Windows Server 2003 wesentlich mehr Arbeitspeicher adressieren aber ich denke nicht, dass er sich da holen möchte.


----------



## Raubkopierer (21. Januar 2008)

Zitat von Microsoft: "PAE can be enabled on Windows XP SP2, Windows Server 2003, and later 32-bit versions of Windows to support hardware enforced Data Execution Prevention (DEP)."

Also ich schließe aus verschiedenen Quellen, dass XP mit SP2 PAE kann. Ich bin mir da allerdings nicht sicher. Falls es nicht so ist war das natürlich ein berechtigter Einwurf von deiner Seite.


----------



## larryson (21. Januar 2008)

Guten Morgen,
auf Gigabyte gibt es eine Info, ob der Aeneon Speicher unterstützt wird. Ansonsten wurde eigentlich alles schon erklärt: 
Anderes Netzteil, Enermax oder BeQuiet sind da meine Favoriten
Festplatte: 500 GB habe momentan das beste Preis/Leistungsverhältniss
Grafikkarte: Eher etwas zu langsam, ATI 3850 o 3870, oder Nvidia 8800 GT (allerdings noch schwierig zu bekommen)
Was mich allerdings brennend interessiert: Wie willst Du 3x1GB-Riegel verbauen? Technisch möglich ist das schon, aber praktisch wirst du das kaum hinbekommen. Die Anbieter verkaufen inzwischen nämlich meistens nur noch Kits und die bestehen nunmal aus zwei Riegeln. Meine Meinung: nimm vier GiByte!


----------



## Raubkopierer (21. Januar 2008)

Gibibyte nennt es sich um genau zu sein 

Und ich sehe keinen Grund warum der Speicher nicht unterstützt werden sollte. Steht dort wohl nur nicht weils Noname ist? Mir sagt der Hersteller jedenfalls nichts. Wird schon schief gehn. Und wenn wieder erwarten klappt musst du sie halt nicht umtauschen


----------



## Lynix (21. Januar 2008)

Mein Problem bei der Sache ist , das mein Budget nicht als zu hoch ist und
ich jetz und bedingt bald meinen neuen Rechner haben möchte , ich weiß
das es nich die besten teile sind aber mein Budget reicht nich zu  .

Naja und auf jeden fall möchte ich mir nicht Vista bzw. andere 64 bit systeme kaufen
daher auch nur die 3x 1GB und ja ich möchte 3 x 1GB riegel einbauen .
Sollte eigentlich gehen oder was meint ihr ?

Und noch eine Frage dazu warum sollte meine Grafikkarte das System bremsen , es
geht mir nur darum das ich beim spielen auch etwas nebenbei laufen lassen möchte
sprich auch mal Video's aufnehmen und bearbeiten und da denke ich 3GB sind
minimum .


----------



## Psylo (21. Januar 2008)

@Raubkopierer
Um PAE nutzen zu können muss es aber auch das Board unterstützen aber du kommst bei XP32bit und Vista 32bit trotzdem nicht auf 4GB. Neben dem normalen Ram muss ja auch noch der Ram der Grafikkarte adressiert werden, somit geht dir wieder was verloren.

@Lynix
Videos aufnehmen ist auch mit 2GB kein Problem solange du nicht unkomprimiert Aufnehmen möchtest.

Wieviel Geld steht dir denn für einen Rechner zur Verfügung und wann möchtest du dieses kaufen?

MfG Psylo


----------



## Lynix (23. Januar 2008)

Mir stehen 550-600€ zur Verfügung und eigentlich möchte ich mir den Rechner ende
Februar kaufen . 
Mal schauen evetl. gibt es ja bis dahin schon neue PC-Komponenten und ich
such mir neue teile aus naja , mal sehn !? 
Auf jeden fall danke für euer Hilfe !


----------

